# Blue water temperature charts.



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone use this temperature chart? If that link doesn't work, here is another one. Do you think this temperature chart would be reliable? Which ones do some of you guys use?

One more question, you are supposed to troll in and out of the major temperature breaks, right?

Thanks


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

*Hello Big Mack,*

*That is the absolute best link you could use for the most accurate data on the Gulf Coast as we are a GIS Mapped Site. We give away more Free data than the others charge you for that are NOT GIS Mapped period. Counting pixels and as such it is positionaly inaccurate. *


*It is a flat image representing a round earth. Temperature in this type of product is based on the colors of the pixels. This is inaccurate as well. 99% of the SST Products on the internet are done this way, We call them PRETTY PICTURES!*

*Still people are SOOOoooo used to using this type of product that we have broken down and created one for our users. *

*The RIGHT way of doing this is through a GIS interface such as Bluewater Supermap. This technology was developed for NASA to display Satellite data and has a HIGH degree of positional accuracy. You can access it here. **Bluewater Supermap**<-IT's FREE too!*


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

I check that site every single time I go out.


----------

